# Sharing The Wealth



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

A lot of us are feeling the crimp from the economic down turn we are suffering. Gas and Oil prices certainly are better, that's true. But there are people out there that are having a tough time.

I am a shameless bargain hunter. One of my favorite places to visit for deals is on E-Bay. Now I am not plugging E-Bay or any particular auction type site but E-Bay has the Sears Liquidation Center under the Stores tab. That's a favorite of mine.

There you can find returns, discontinued tools, home equipment, home electronics, personal electronics and such. I only select returned items with a "like new" description. There are those items that have a peice or peices missing and if the item does have something missing it is mentioned in the write up. So it is important that you read the description.

I mention the store because I have had a very good experience in using it and feel that most would be happy with the service.

Perhaps others have favorite bargain sites or stores too! Jump in and share! Let's spread some holiday cheer!

(and save some bucks too!)

Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Great idea Eric! I use ebay ALOT







Yesterday I went into Kits Cameras in search of a step up ring and lo and behold they had a table full of cool things for half price........of the already reduced prices, it was crazy! I got xmas stocking stuffer things that were originally $19.99 for $2.04! woo hoo! my bag was full! so I went next door and spent $4 on a latte at Starbucks


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I like to watch the blackfriday.com website for our local chain store fliers for the day after thanksgiving sales. We have made it a tradition to get up and be at the early bird sales that morning. We don't buy much that day but we have been able to get some tools at really good prices. We try to pick up Christmas items starting in July and get 1 or 2 a month till Christmas.


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Eric great idea for starting this thread.









.....for online shopping try:

www.retailmenot.com


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

This is a super thread Eric!! I frequent ebay and craigslist. 
I don't want to steal your thread, BUT will share this story with you and all anyway and will apologize now for a longish post!! 
Last year we knew it would be Mom's last Christmas, and I wanted to spend as much time during the holidays with her as I could, but she lived 2hrs one way from us, and I have always made handmade gifts for all my siblings (12), so I had to choose time with Mom, or handmade gifts, so I started looking for 12 of the same thing, spent weeks, and didn't find anything!! Then I got an email from ebay, with a link to their home page, and as if it was meant to be there in the tiny pics was a Hall Red Poppy candy dish. HRP is a China pattern, which Mom always called her and Dads wedding pattern, because Uncle Bill had given them a set of mixing bowls as a wedding gift. (Mom never said but I've come to believe it was probably one of few, if not the only gift they received) June of 2007 Mom and Dad celebrated their 65th wedding annivesary by renewing their vows. Anyway I bid on the candy dish and WON it for $1.99 plus $3.00 shipping!! I was thrilled, and I spent the better part of December, on Ebay buying any Hall Red Poppy piece I could get for less than $15 including shipping (average) I not only got a peice for each of my siblings, but also for many of my neices and nephews. Not a dry eye on Christmas Day at my parents house!! 
When I told Mom what I was planning, she said "good love", or at least that's what I heard, my son pointed out she probably said "good luck" !! He's probably right, but I'm sticking with "GOOD LOVE" !!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

KampinwitKids said:


> .....for online shopping try:
> www.retailmenot.com


I found this website a few months back and have been using it every since. If you use Mozilla, there is an extension that will give you a notice if the particular website you are visiting has any coupon codes available, a tool that has saved me a few hundred bucks already.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Lots of good info - we are also trying to be thrifty and are considering doing a polyanna. Usually, we will pick names around Thanksgiving (right in time for black friday). I believe this will work good for us, as everyone is feeling the pinch right now.


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

www.freecycle.org is a great local resource You can search for a group in your area on that site.

The main thing with freecycle is to keep items that are useable but no longer needed out of the landfills. I like that the items I pass on are going to someone who can use them, and I don't have to keep them around to do a yard sale 'one of these days', or gather a bunch of stuff for a donation. I can just post an item when I am ready to let it go, or post a wanted if there is something I have a need for. This is also a great way to help people in the community..

Might not be the place to do all of your holiday shopping but I will tell you that it is a great way to get things you can use, and to pass on items that you no longer have a need for. It's also a good way to pass on things that you can't donate or sell at a yard sale (mulch, broken but fixable or salvageable stuff, etc). someone posted a damaged popup camper the other day, and was able to pass it on.

Basic explanation is here, on my local group: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bowie_freecycle/

I was sitting in my family room today thinking that of the furniture in there, freecycle has provided me with a wingback chair, two great table lamps, and a leather recliner..I've also had three or four couches/loveseats pass through that room over the last 4-5 years, all from/to Freecycle. I have also noticed that if I got something through freecycle, it's a lot easier to let it go when I'm done - if I paid $$ for it I tend to hold on to it for MUCH longer in hopes that I'll get my money's worth out of it... =)

Hope this is useful for someone...


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

I second the freecycle.org website! I just joined a month or so ago looking for a wheelbarrow for my daughter's 4H club. Five minutes later, someone donated one. All we had to do is drive to the next town to pick it up. Lovely!

I've had good luck with froobi.com. Lots of great deals there.

Ebay is my top favorite. You have to search hard sometimes for the deals. I go to a regular website first to get the retail price of the item I am looking to buy. Then go to ebay to see what deals are there. Careful of sellers asking for way too much for shipping. Sometimes they compensate their low price with wicked (yup I'm from Boston) high shipping costs. It's also against the rules for them to do that, so call them on it if you feel it's too high.

Just my 2 cents ...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am glad that people jumped in on this! All Good ideas! Definately some times you can find over the top deals and yup, you got to watch for those that will gouge you. Buyer beware.

I have used E-Bay enough that the junk that might catch some usually doesn't get me...or maybe I am just wicked lucky. (Ayuh..Love New Hampsha)

Anyway, if this helps a couple of people save a few bucks (and who doesn't like that?!) then it's a good thing.

So Shop On!!

Eric


----------

